# bocacalle



## Churchil

*"bocacalle"*

En relació al vocabulari del carrer no he pogut trobar l'equivalent català d'aquesta paraula castellana. Ningú no me la podria dir? 

Gràcies.


----------



## Lurrezko

No sé si tenim una paraula específica habitual, més enllà de l'_entrada del carrer_. En les situacions en què faria servir *bocacalle* en castellà, en català diria *carrer*:

_Coge la primera bocacalle a la derecha.
Tomba el primer carrer a la dreta

_Salut


----------



## freeride.rafa

jo diria "trencant".

Agafa (potser una mica castellanisme) el primer trencant a la dreta.

Serveis per carrer, com per camí, carretera, etc.


----------



## Lurrezko

freeride.rafa said:


> jo diria "trencant".
> 
> Agafa (potser una mica castellanisme) el primer trencant a la dreta.
> 
> Serveis per carrer, com per camí, carretera, etc.



*Trencall*, vols dir.


----------



## freeride.rafa

Lurrezko said:


> *Trencall*, vols dir.



jeje, sí sí. És que per aquí ningú diu trencall, "tothom" diu trencant.... ;-)


----------



## Lurrezko

freeride.rafa said:


> jeje, sí sí. És que per aquí ningú diu trencall, "tothom" diu trencant.... ;-)



És veritat.


----------



## Xiscomx

En sembla que ni trencant ni trencall fan justa traducció a la _bocacalle_ castellana. En mallorquí, i crec que en valencià també, usam *cap de carrer* i a les illes, igualment, mos referim al *cap de cantó*:

Pren el tercer *cap de carrer* a mà dreta.
A dues passes del primer *cap de cantó* el trobaràs fumant.


----------



## swift

¿Todos esos términos valen para ambas acepciones de _bocacalle_? 🤔


> *bocacalle*
> De _boca_ y _calle._
> 
> 1. f. Entrada o embocadura de una calle.
> 
> 2. f. Calle secundaria que afluye a otra.
> 
> bocacalle | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> ¿Todos esos términos valen para ambas acepciones de _bocacalle_? 🤔


No. Trencall sirve para la segunda y los demás, para la primera.


----------

